# 2600 model value



## cjohns40 (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone I'm new to the site. I wanted to see if anyone could give me an idea on the value of a tractor I'm considering buying. OK it's a 2000, Kabota 2600 model, with 160 hours like new, it has a front bucket, back blade and loaded tires and I believe they are turf tire. The tractor is located in MI. Any help is appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello cjohns40, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Attached is a listing of Kubota 2600's. One is a 2600DT, which is a 4WD, worth more. A loader adds about $4K to the tractor's value. . 



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/for-sale/kubota/l2600/farm-equipment


----------

